# Does anyone make wine keys ?



## Stumblinman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I wasn't sure where to put this one. Or if not maybe a recommendation on one. I'm looking for a good double lever one and would be nice to have some nice woods scales on it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a pretty nice Laguiole one.


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah they make some crazy ones. Like the one that 'ages' wine... They do look really nice though. I'm still stuck on finding a double lever one. ugh and I finally got my search right and found a bunch of crazy ones in the 200-600 range and maybe I don't get it then.


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 28, 2013)

OK I just found Languiole's import site and they're very nice. Thanks !


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Screwpull brand corkscrews are the way to go, IMO.
Sometimes called LeCreuset because that's their parent company.
They make one with a handle that has purdy wood scales.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FNM986/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 28, 2013)

also called sommelier knife, mine was from ebay. cost a dollar including shipping. lol.


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 28, 2013)

Also called waiters friend.


----------

